# Newbie? West Point Tour de Lake (GA)



## rbelleza (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey all...this will be my attempt at my first century. Has anyone done this? Any hints specific to this century? For that matter, any hints at all This is coming up in May in LaGrange, GA.


----------



## cyclingsivells (Aug 1, 2012)

I live in the area and have done this route many times officially and unofficially (Tour de Lake). It's a good route. It's just like everything else in this area-rolling hills. Nothing too steep or long. There usually are about 100 people that do this ride. It's a relatively new ride and still small at this point. If you're doing it as your first century, it shouldn't be too bad unless it winds up being warm and humid.


----------



## rbelleza (Sep 8, 2012)

cyclingsivells said:


> I live in the area and have done this route many times officially and unofficially (Tour de Lake). It's a good route. It's just like everything else in this area-rolling hills. Nothing too steep or long. There usually are about 100 people that do this ride. It's a relatively new ride and still small at this point. If you're doing it as your first century, it shouldn't be too bad unless it winds up being warm and humid.


Thanks for the feedback, I'd appreciate any other insight you might have on the route or the overall experience.


----------



## kathy20052012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello and Welcome



_________________

<col width="64"><tbody>

</tbody>Vietnam tour operators-Mekong delta tour from hcmc-Valentine junk


----------

